

My hacky Twitter robot got 10K followers behind my back - jbogp
http://whotrended.it/blog/my-hacky-Twitter-bot-got-10K-followers

======
klmr
It would be interesting to use the data to find out what makes a hashtag
trending. I imagine that there are a few common themes which will pop up again
and again. The question is whether the data used by this bot are usable for
such an analysis. Any thoughts?

~~~
dimi-31
Oh Yes there are... mainly Justin Bieber, 5SOS and One direction. You want
success on Twitter? You should definitely talk about that!

Also yes he could definitely do some text mining on the trending topics, that
would be an interesting topic.

